# Can Savannah goats carry the blue eyed gene?



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

I had a nanny that passed at birth. She had marbled eyes. She looked exactly like the Savannah breed. The eyes though...I thought Fainters and Kiko's could carry the gene and have not heard any other breed. She was bought with a doeling on her and the does eyes are crystal blue...and looks to also be the Savannah breed. She had one surviving twin when she died at birth. She was breed to an Oberhasli this time. The buckling is showing he got her marbled eyes. This is her. Can anyone give me a clue on what breed she may be...of course...she could be a cross...but what cross? edit: her horns roll straight back...no flare. The sun in the pic makes that hard to see.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I am not as knowledgeable with the meat goat breeds, but from my understanding, to put it simply, a Savannah is basically an all-white Boer with pigmented skin/black hooves. And all the meat goat breeds I know of have horns that are set wide apart and flare out. The straight-back horns is only a dairy goat trait. 

I think she's likely a crossbreed of a few different breeds, but maybe someone more familiar with the meat breeds will chime in.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you so much. I have been rechecking this post daily. I did not know that about the horns. Glad to know. I have also been really looking on the internet and FB at pics trying to get close to figuring her out. I agree about what you said about Savannah and Boer. Her daughter that I have is a year old now and she shows a VERY VERY faded Boer "cape" on her head and neck. Eyes are crystal blue though. The mom and the daughter are both standard size...mom possible short legged but body had vertical mass if that make sense. I am curious because I have one surviving buckling from her birth that she passed from. He is half Oberhasli and her. I am wanting to keep him to breed to my Toggs,I have 2 and possibly if he is not to big I have a ND/Ober cross. I would like Milk but would also like the boys that are born to have some size for market. We have a sale barn that does small animal only near us and the ones that don't sell direct go there. 
I will start looking at horns of dairy breeds...hers had no height and neither does the daughters.
Thanks again.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Her ears dont look right/long enough to be a pure bred Boer/Savanna, and like what was sead her horns arnt right, I raise Lamancha/Boers and they have horns similar to hers, I have no experience with Savannas but I have seen lots of pics, short legs and deep bodies are traits of Boers but not the blue eyes, I would say she is a Boer dairy cross, witch dairy breed, now that is a question! Even fainters horns twist out but they can have blue eyes. 

pic...my Laboer's horns


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the pic Spidy. yes, this has been helpful for sure. Hmmm...I think I will post on the Dairy boards. The roll back on some of the pics of horned Saneen's looks like it could fit her. Not so erect and less separated if that makes sense. She came with the daughter on her and at birth her bag was HUGE. Always thought it was odd thinking she was meat that her bag was much bigger than the togs and mini ober/ND I have. If whoever bred her was going for max on both side. Saneen/Boer could do it. Dang eyes though, LOL. I am sure I will never know but am very happy to see more dairy influence in her than I projected. The buckling will help with milk production that much more. 
Thank you for the feed back.


----------

